

Fear of Flying: Why the iPad2 isn't even better - rfreytag
http://www.cringely.com/2011/03/fear-of-flying/

======
pieter
The argumentation is as follows:

    
    
        * Cutting and pasting doesn't work as nice on an iPad as on a PC
        * Therefore, the iPad is worse than a PC
    
        * Also, Apple sells a lot of macs
        * Therefore, they must have crippled copy-pasting on purpose
    
      * Therefore, the iPad 2 isn't better than the original iPad
    

Doesn't make sense to me.

~~~
ortatherox
I don't know if it makes much sense to anyone, had I known it was going to be
cringely I'd have not clicked.

My general opinion is that copy & pasting is pretty good in the iOS, it's
certainly good enough for my everyday usage.

~~~
haribilalic
The _cringely.com_ didn't give it away? :)

------
wglb
Not sure why we have Robert X showing up here on HN. Seems to me to be a low
thoughtfullness to opinion ratio.

